# how to burn my Wmv file on DVd



## monaal (Apr 11, 2007)

i have a denon dvd which plays WMV files but when i try to burn a file of more that 2 Gb by using nero it says to burn using UDF format not ISO format .. the dvd which i burn using UDF format do not work on my dvd player .. even if i use the windows burner provided by vista still it dosent work .. but if i have a file of less that 2 Gb then it works .. can any one suggest me how can i view this file on my dvd player .. 
the file size is 3.9GB it is a single file .. 
regards


----------



## mywebsites (Apr 4, 2007)

By rule Nero does not support ISO files over 2GB anymore. There is the compatibility tickbox available when burning a DVD, that may make it work on your DVD player.

You can try the following guide to see if it can be of any assistance.

http://www.dvdshrink.info/nero-udf-iso.php

Also try www.videohelp.org, a fountain of knowledge there.

Regards

Mywebsites


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

A dedicated ISO burner should do the trick. Read about UltraISO here.

http://www.ezbsystems.com/ultraiso/


----------



## rgb2 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a Denon 2910 DVD player. I asked Denon support about dvd burning and they said to use only UDF format.
Can you divide the files so they are smaller than 2GB?
I have had good success with DVD Shrink, copying (and if necessary converting to region 1) DVDs to my hard drive, then burning a DVD using Nero and DVD Shrink.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Another option is to use a program which will convert the WMV to DVD (Vob) format. Here is an excellent one.

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/


----------



## Bartle (Dec 11, 2004)

MagicISO supports burn large iso file to dvd. 
http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-burnwin.htm


----------



## softwareGeek (Dec 29, 2007)

Standard DVD players read the .Vob format, the files you have now are in WMV format.. 

I suggest you download ConvertXtoDVD, it is my favorite

It will convert your video files to the dvd format readable by all standard dvd players, then burn automatically to DVD..

it is easy to use, fast and it works perfect for me.. give it a try, you'll love it

1. Download ConvertXtoDVD here: 
:up: http://www.burner-software.com/AVI-to-DVD-Converter/AVI-DivX-XVid-to-DVD.php

It can convert any video file.. like avi, mpeg, asf, mp4, WMV to DVD

2. Add or drag-n-drop as many video files as the DVD can handle

3. Insert blank DVD

4. Click "Convert"

5. Enjoy watching those video files on your home DVD player! 

ConvertXtoDVD has a lot of extra nice features too, 
for example you can make your own DVD menu or auto-generate it, add subtitles, auto-burn to dvd or save your conversion.

I find this site helpful for info, and software reviews of dvd burning and video converting software: http://www.burner-software.com/
Just want to share!


----------

